# [SOLVED] Don't Get Angry! 2 have error



## Boib (Apr 30, 2007)

"Uneable create 3D scene" this is the error which shows and don't know what to do if someone have a idea help pls!
This is on windows xp


----------



## bodco (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Don't Get Angry! 2 have error*

Your video controller is integrated and shares the memory of your system.
The more programs you have running in the background, the less memory is available for the video/graphics controller.

How much RAM do you have?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Don't Get Angry! 2 have error*

Hi,

We need more information to be able to help you - what game are you trying to play? When does the message come up? What are your full system specs?


----------



## Boib (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Don't Get Angry! 2 have error*

Configuration is:
Operation system : Windows XP
AMD Athlon 2200+
256 DDR
GForce4 MX440 64 Mb 128 bit
Don't know the mainboard!
Game: "Don't Get Angry! 2" is error : Unable to create 3D scene
And this is error which give me on game : "Snowy Lunch Rush"
And give me one more error : ERROR_NOD3DDEVICE
pls help


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Don't Get Angry! 2 have error*

Please click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and run through all the steps there. Post back with results.


----------



## Boib (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Don't Get Angry! 2 have error*

Everythink is fine thx you very much.


----------

